# REVEALED!!!: Popular Marvel Hero an FA



## chubbyloverinak (Jul 13, 2007)

I just thought some of you might like to know that it has just been revealed that the popular Marvel Comics character Deadpool has an affinity for larger ladies.

*Warning, spoilers ahead*

In an issue that just hit the stands, entitled "Deadpool/GLI Summer Fun Spectacular" the flipant and irreverant assasin Deadpool joins forces with the hapless supergroup called the Great Lakes Initiative, a group of bargain basement heroes based out of Wisconsin. One member of the group goes my the name Big Bertha, and looks to weigh anywhere from 500 to 1,000 pounds of mainly fat. She has the ability to control her mass and density (sort of like a female version of The Blob, for those of you who follow X-Men). After helping the GLI foil a nefarious plot, Deadpool decides to move into their headquarters. He is basically the roomate from Hell, and all the group quickly decides he must go. To accomplish this, they enlist Big Bertha to beguile him with her feminine charms, hopefully convincing him to leave while he's putty in her hands. Deadpool, surprisingly, is exstatic to be asked out by the godess. We glean from his taking her to an all-you-can-eat restaurant and piling food on her plate, not to mention his dissatisfaction at her disguise as a slim and trim model (remember, Bertha can alter her mass) that he prefers her bigger. Unfortunately, she finds his objectification offensive (no better than how most people look at her in her supermodel guise) and even refers to Deadpool's preference as a 'fetish'.

The story is actually quite funny and entertaining, despite it's slightly anti-FA slant (Deadpool is not a very redeemable guy, despite his charm and wit). As a FA and a comic book fanboy I really liked the issue, and really liked the way that Big Bertha's rolls of fat were drawn (nice fat neck and arms).

So, as near as I can figure, this is the first time a mainstream comic book hero has openly come out as being a chubby chaser! While not quite the death of Superman, it is undeniably a monumental event! Go to your local comic book supplier and purchase an issue right away!:eat2: :smitten: :eat1:


----------



## lemmink (Jul 13, 2007)

I thought Deadpool was gay.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 13, 2007)

That Deadpool guy. I'd hit it


----------



## Phantomcrossing (Jul 13, 2007)

lemmink said:


> I thought Deadpool was gay.



What the hell would give you that idea? The ever so slightly overtones within the past year's run of Cable/Deadpool? Okay, given. But Deadpool is clinically insane thanks to his healing factor...and thanks to Loki some years back fully aware that he is in a comic book.

I think its a moot point. Congrats Deadpool for being an FA...I can hold this over a friend of mine from a while ago and laugh.


----------



## Da Games Elite (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow...didn't see that one coming...


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 13, 2007)

Alright, that's it.. yet another comic to add to my subscriptions 

=Divals


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 13, 2007)

Um, some points.

1. I'm not sure Deadpool is well-known enough to be "popular"
2. Deadpool really fits more in the villain/unknown quantity category than "hero".


----------



## Mini (Jul 13, 2007)

I also thought Deadpool was gay.

/Doesn't read or follow comics
//Can't afford to


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 13, 2007)

Nah, he just has an ongoing gay joke between him and Cable.


----------



## Fairia (Jul 13, 2007)

What issue number is this and what title to look for: Deadpool/GSI Summer Fun Spectacular?


----------



## Tragdor (Jul 13, 2007)

Fairia said:


> What issue number is this and what title to look for: Deadpool/GSI Summer Fun Spectacular?




its Deadpool/GLI Summer Fun Spectacular #1. Its a one shot comic so this isn't a series. 

And in all likelyness because of Deadpool's insanity his FA-ness will likely be temporary. The only girl Deadpool has seem to have long lasting infactuation for is Bea Arthur.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 13, 2007)

i want so bad to post the topless painting of bea arthur...

SO BAD.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 13, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> That Deadpool guy. I'd hit it


Really?123 

View attachment deadpool.JPG


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 13, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i want so bad to post the topless painting of bea arthur...
> 
> SO BAD.


Will this suffice?





I guarantee Bea Arthur giving a velociraptor a choke hold isn't hot, but it damn well makes my day.

From what I've read of Deadpool, he's just a character to have fun with: Insane, cheeky and breaks the fourth wall in a Ferris Bueller mentality that is nice and refreshing against stuff like AVENGERS ASSEMBLE!

Reading World War Hulk now and finding that it's not nice to fool the big green guy. The whole Marvel Civil War/aftermath/Captain American assassination thing is just turning it on it's ear. I am envisioning some sort of Crisis saga like DC had a while back that just reboots the whole damn genre.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 13, 2007)

Mini said:


> I also thought Deadpool was gay.
> 
> /Doesn't read or follow comics
> //Can't afford to



Dude, once you realize the wonder that is Wikipedia Comic fanboy reading, you don't have to buy a single comic unless you really want the art.

All those DC/Marvel retrospectives and collections? Feh, Wikipedia knows all.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow, I might have to check this out. I can't remember the last time I bought a Marvel comic... Probably when I was a kid. I love the idea of FAs making it into the mainstream!  

Brenda


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 13, 2007)

Deadpool? I'm a Marvel fan but don't know that guy. Pics please.


----------



## Mini (Jul 13, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Deadpool? I'm a Marvel fan but don't know that guy. Pics please.



http://www.samruby.com/Heroes/Deadpool/Deadpool02Shot.gif


----------



## elle camino (Jul 13, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Will this suffice?



holy CRAP. new desktop.


----------



## Silversnake418 (Jul 14, 2007)

For some reason I don't see this lasting a long time, I mean it's deadpool he's insane, I doubt it will brought up again. Can someone post pictures of Bertha though? I've only read of the character?


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Jul 14, 2007)

Silversnake418 said:


> For some reason I don't see this lasting a long time, I mean it's deadpool he's insane, I doubt it will brought up again. Can someone post pictures of Bertha though? I've only read of the character?



I found these pics of her online 

View attachment bb2[1].jpg


View attachment bb7[1].jpg


----------



## FA Punk (Jul 14, 2007)

Here's a page from the comic in question...http://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=deadpoolberthaac7.jpg


----------



## Television Man (Jul 14, 2007)

See? It's shit like that that makes me love the semi-mainstream comics. Deadpool, the older Etragon books, Animal Man...Any series with meta-humour always gives me joy.


----------



## Phantomcrossing (Jul 14, 2007)

Huh, that's the most grotesque I've seen him drawn in a while.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 15, 2007)

lemmink said:


> I thought Deadpool was gay.


 I remember Northstar being gay in the 90s.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 15, 2007)

Big Bertha looks a lot like a character from the Alpha Flight comics named Pink Pearl.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 15, 2007)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Big Bertha looks a lot like a character from the Alpha Flight comics named Pink Pearl.


Both were creations of John Byrne; two of his "unskinny trinity". The third was a fat Skrull queen in an FF Annual.

I pointed out to him his act of Boteroism in a letter once. He was genuinely surprised, and used this bit of information in an issue of She-Hulk when Weezie started getting fat again.

Sad to say, as a result he stopped making more fat girls in comics.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 15, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Really?123


 Is it me or does he look like the toxic avenger.


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 15, 2007)

Can someone post more pages from the comic, please?

RV :eat1:


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 15, 2007)

Topless Bea Arthur? Someone alert Tony Kornheiser! Get him 50 cc's of Levitra, STAT!!!!!



supersoup said:


> i want so bad to post the topless painting of bea arthur...
> 
> SO BAD.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jul 16, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Both were creations of John Byrne; two of his "unskinny trinity". The third was a fat Skrull queen in an FF Annual.
> 
> I pointed out to him his act of Boteroism in a letter once. He was genuinely surprised, and used this bit of information in an issue of She-Hulk when Weezie started getting fat again.
> 
> Sad to say, as a result he stopped making more fat girls in comics.



For some unknown reason when Byrne went into mid-life crisis all his female characters dropped 40 pounds. I thought his Wonder Woman looked absolutely haggard. He's still an incredible artist, but all his female characters are anorexics today.

I still have the issues of West Coast/Great Lakes Avengers he did that introduced Big Bertha. Personally I find Byrne's Bertha a lot more appealing than these modern versions, with their incessant vomiting scenes. (This page isn't an isolated example!)


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jul 16, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I remember Northstar being gay in the 90s.



Did they change him? I thought his gayness was intrinsic to the character.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 16, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Really?123



ya rly
:smitten:


----------



## Phantomcrossing (Jul 16, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> Did they change him? I thought his gayness was intrinsic to the character.





No, they killed him in the pages of New x-men academy I believe, which became the New X-Men title. Or was it the other way around. Regardless, he is dead, and his lizard boy student who had a crush on him is still totally mourning.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 16, 2007)

I want to know why big bertha's size increase means she loses hair.


----------



## Phantomcrossing (Jul 17, 2007)

I've wondered that too...maybe something she consciously does to make her Bertha identity looks less like her Ashley identity to protect herself.


----------



## Silversnake418 (Jul 18, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Both were creations of John Byrne; two of his "unskinny trinity". The third was a fat Skrull queen in an FF Annual.
> 
> I pointed out to him his act of Boteroism in a letter once. He was genuinely surprised, and used this bit of information in an issue of She-Hulk when Weezie started getting fat again.
> 
> Sad to say, as a result he stopped making more fat girls in comics.



Who's Weezie?


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jul 18, 2007)

Silversnake418 said:


> Who's Weezie?



Weezi is a sidekick character from the Byrne run on She-Hulk, a plump lady, approximately 5'1" and 190 pounds or so. There is a "body switch" episode running a couple of issues where, instead of exchanging bodies outright, Weezi and She-Hulk exchange physiques. It isn't terribly exciting, since Byrne dresses the short, chubby She Hulk in some sort of business suit/blazer combo, instead of her standard tight spandex.

I personally find the way they treat womens' bodies in mainstream comics kinda annoying. The anorexic Supergirl with the skimpy costume and six-pack abs is a prime example. And at the cons, they routinely complain that they don't have many female readers.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 18, 2007)

Silversnake418 said:


> Who's Weezie?


Louise Mason _nee_ Grant, formerly The Blonde Phantom, after aging.
http://www.geocities.com/jjnevins/phantom2.html


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 19, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I want to know why big bertha's size increase means she loses hair.



I think the idea was supposed to be that as she grows larger, her scalp outspreads her hair, but even in her earliest appearances as a Great Lakes Avenger, this didn't quite work. Think creator Byrne was going for a quasi-punk rock look: which we all know was really big in the Great Lakes region back in the late 1980's . . .

If I remember correctly, isn't vomiting the way Bertha transforms back into her skinny model self?


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jul 19, 2007)

Wilson Barbers said:


> I think the idea was supposed to be that as she grows larger, her scalp outspreads her hair, but even in her earliest appearances as a Great Lakes Avenger, this didn't quite work. Think creator Byrne was going for a quasi-punk rock look: which we all know was really big in the Great Lakes region back in the late 1980's . . .
> 
> If I remember correctly, isn't vomiting the way Bertha transforms back into her skinny model self?



Hi Wilson, 

Yep...personally, I think the scalp trick and the vomiting gag (pun intended) are devices to make (keep?) her unattractive. I seriously doubt that the editors would like the way I might draw the character, for example. They'd go "who the hell is this pervert?"


----------



## marlowegarp (Jul 23, 2007)

Deadpool's FA-ness was also hinted at during issue 30 of Cable & Deadpool, where Deadpool attacks the Great lakes Avengers because he believes them to be unregistered super heroes. At one point, Deadpool is captured in Bertha's belly, but she is horrified by him apparently copping a feel and releases him.


----------



## JoeD43 (Jul 23, 2007)

Shows how long Ive been out of the comic book scene. Ive never heard of deadpool, he wasnt around when I was reading comic books.


----------



## Phantomcrossing (Jul 23, 2007)

He was a creation of the nineties/eighties X-Men fame. Originall for the spin off book X-Force. An insane member of the Weapon Plus Program, an assassin who had wolverine's healing factor grafted into him, then lost, then reattained with the obtaining of Hulks blood (he remains one of the few people in the marvel universe who see attacking hulk as a bad idea) When he heard his healing factor could now regenerate a limp in thirty seconds, he cut his arm off just to say cool.

He also has cancer (kept in check by his healing factor) and a number of other interesting things going on for him. Loki as much told him he's in a comic book, so he often breaks the fourth wall so he's in the know. IE he knows he is thinking in yellow boxes.


----------



## T_Devil (Jul 23, 2007)

Wilson Barbers said:


> If I remember correctly, isn't vomiting the way Bertha transforms back into her skinny model self?



Wow, I read that and this lyric popped into my head...

"..._another day another donut hole
damnit honey you can eat
don't you eye my jelly roll
you know better, but can't help yourself
but puking
keeps you looking great

looking good is all that matters
god bless our society!_"

_Looking Good is All That Matters_ by _Guttermouth_







I'm kind of glad I don't read comics anymore. :doh:


----------



## marlowegarp (Jul 24, 2007)

Deadpool, along with John Constantine, Spidey and Wesley Dodds, has been one of my favorite characters for a while. His FAness is a totally random afterthought, but it works because that's what Deadpool is. He was originally created as a spoof of the DC character Deathstroke.


----------



## Fairia (Jul 24, 2007)

So does that mean Deathstroke was also an FA?


----------



## marlowegarp (Jul 24, 2007)

Ha! He fights the Teen Titans. Ergo, he's too lame to be an FA.


----------



## JoeD43 (Jul 24, 2007)

Phantomcrossing said:


> He was a creation of the nineties/eighties X-Men fame. Originall for the spin off book X-Force. An insane member of the Weapon Plus Program, an assassin who had wolverine's healing factor grafted into him, then lost, then reattained with the obtaining of Hulks blood (he remains one of the few people in the marvel universe who see attacking hulk as a bad idea) When he heard his healing factor could now regenerate a limp in thirty seconds, he cut his arm off just to say cool.
> 
> He also has cancer (kept in check by his healing factor) and a number of other interesting things going on for him. Loki as much told him he's in a comic book, so he often breaks the fourth wall so he's in the know. IE he knows he is thinking in yellow boxes.



Ahhhh very interesting. Thanks for the Info. I think I kinda like him already


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 24, 2007)

I bought fifteen back issues of Cable and Deadpool today, along with the issue in question. Now he's on my permanent subscription list 

=Divals


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 25, 2007)

I need to get that comic.... now....


----------



## Phantomcrossing (Jul 25, 2007)

Its really worth it.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.marveldirectory.com/individuals/b/bigbertha.htm

Found these pics of her

Apperently she's like 7'2" tall and 750lbs.... that's a lotta woman. :smitten:


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2007)

I missed this book COMPLETELY since it was shelved under "Deadpool" first. I LOVED the GLA: Missasembled mini-series from a couple of years ago that prominently featured Big Bertha and was drawn by the same artist of this story in question: Paul Pelletier. The entire COMIC is humorous in tone, so honestly, I'm amazed at how WELL Bertha is treated overall. The biggest cliched joke they do has to do with her vomiting. (_Which IS a part of her power and how she disposes of her mass to return to the "Secret ID"._)

The artist is particularly kind to her, in my opinion, always remebering that she IS a model and carries herself like one even when she's Big Bertha. He does draw her attractively. This new plot with Deadpool is one of the first to really make a main plot point out of her size, though it's clear she is NOT comfortable with men liking her at that size. Of course, the flip side is that she's not all that comfortable when men are attracted to her as "Ashley Crawford" either. She has major self-esteem issues and over-annalyzes WHY people would be attraceted to her EITHER WAY. 

Interestingly enough, she's usually seen as Big Bertha with her powers "ON" as a default. Her teammates all know her secret ID, so I think it says something that when they're just hanging around casually (Something this inept super-team does a LOT) she's in her Big Bertha form. It seems that she's most comfortable in THAT body, but refuses to admit that even to herself. She has a complicated self-image issue and the fact that Deadpool IS a perv and not just a nice "Chubby Chaser" or "FA" doesn't go a long way to help her with her self-confidence. I understand the desire to be appreciated for who you are, but it would be nice for her character to meet a guy who liked both the insides AND the package... the two don't have to be at odds. (_Of course, there are plenty of people in the real world with this very same issue._)

I appreciate that writer Dan Slott has elevated her BEYOND just the one-note joke she was created to be and given her a realistic personality. It makes the jokes they DO tell that much funnier if you care about the characters.

As an aside, I DO own a page of original "Big Bertha" art by Paul Pelletier. It's purty.


----------

